# wie viel Verdient Elektriker



## waldy (27 September 2005)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
was verdienen heute:
- Elektriker
- Energieelektroniker
- Mechatroniker

ich möchte gerne wiessen, wieviel kann man heute in diese drei Berufe verdienen. Ich hatte früher als Elektriker 26 DM verdient, Theoretisch dann muste ich heute 13 eur schon verdienen.

gruß waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 September 2005)

Hallo,
neuer Einstigslohn ist glaube ich 5A, und das sind 2039€, aber das ist Industrie, bei den Leiharbeiterfirmen sind da nur knapp 7€ bis 10€ plus Auslöse drin  , und bei einer guten Industriefirma unterzukommen....so gut wie unmöglich, meist nur über Beziehung oder wenn Du als guter Leiharbeiter auffällst.


----------



## DerSchwarzeAbt (27 September 2005)

Tja genau das ist schon schlimm  7-10€ 

Wie soll man davon leben????
Wo alles seit dem Euro so teuer geworden ist.#
und das beste die 7-10 Euro bekommst Du mit 21 und wenn Du 40 bist auch.

netten Gruß


----------



## waldy (27 September 2005)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antworten.

" neuer Einstigslohn ist glaube ich 5A, und das sind 2039€, " - und wieveil Stunden pro Monat dafür muss man arbeiten ?

Bei 7 eur in Zeitfirma kann man nur 154 H Montalich arbeiten, Rest geht auf Zeitkonto.
Jetzt 154 mal 7 ist 1078 eur. minus noch Steuer für Rente u.s.w. Und davon muss man noch Auto tanken.
Bleibt dann weniger als bei Harz 4.

Ich überlege jetzt, wenn ich würde umziehen, wieviel könnte ich bekommen bei Gute Angebot z.B. in Süddeutschland. Habe gehört, da gibt s weniger Arbeitslosen.

gruß waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 September 2005)

Hallo,
für die 2039€ mußt Du im Mittel 154,5 Stunden arbeiten :wink: , Süddeutschland bietet da noch Chancen, ist aber auch von der Wohnung usw. teurer.


----------



## seeba (27 September 2005)

Mal ne andere Frage: Dipl.-Ing. (BA) Elektrotechnik (Nachrichtentechnik/Automatisierung)... Was wäre da mein Einsteigergehalt?


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo,

" ist aber auch von der Wohnung usw. teurer."- und wie teuer?
Bei uns in Stadt Sozialwohnung kostet ca. 5 eur pro Meter.
Das finde ich überhaupt nich billig
Und in Süddeutschland brauche ich nicht unbeding Wohnung in Mitte .
Bis 10-20 km vielleicht kann man was zu finden.
 " usw. teurer." - uns was meinst du u.s.w. Was könnte noch teuer sein als bei uns in NRW ?

gruß waldy


----------



## AWD (28 September 2005)

Hallo Waldy!

Also hier mal paar Beispiele für München!
Ein Bekannter hatte letztens gesucht! Ich finde die gehen noch vom Mietpreis für München!
Oder?

- 70 m², 890 € 2-Zimmer-Wohnung  in München Petuelpark, Hans Denzinger Str. 9 
- DG-Wohnung, 60 m², 740 € 2-Zimmer-Wohnung in München Ramersdorf-Perlach, Kaspar-Spaet-Str 
- 3 Zimmer Wohnung, renoviert 65 m², 600 €  in München Obergiesing, Tegernseer Landstraße 
- 2 zimmer, 45 m², 515 € 2-Zimmer-Wohnung  in München Bogenhausen, Stuntzstrasse 

Gruß


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe nachgeguckt,

" 2 zimmer, 45 m², 515 € 2-Zimmer-Wohnung ortansia in München Bogenhausen, Stuntzstrasse " ist in Mitte München. Sieh mal Bild.
Und wenn man versuchen ausserstadt was finden?
Obwohl München ist sehr teuere Stadt schon selber.
kann man z.B. am Bodenssee auch was suchen. Ich weiss nicht, ob da sind die Preise so teuer.

gruß waldy


----------



## AWD (28 September 2005)

Hi Waldy!

Ohh ja, stimmt! Sorry!

Also wenn die Preise für Stadt-Mitte schon so sind, dann müßte man ja was ausserhalb günstigeres finden! Stimmt schon! Ist ja eigentlich, egal bei welcher Stadt, immer so!
Bin leider keine Imob.-Marklerin. Kann Dir da auch nicht genauer was zu sagen! Ich ruf mal einen an, den ich in München kenne! Frag ihn mal, wie die Mieten ausserhalb so liegen! Melde mich dann hierrüber wieder!

Ja, stimmt München ist super teuer. Ich finde, daß dort die Lebenshaltungskosten doppelt so hoch liegen als in NRW. Wenn Du da nur mal im Supermarkt einkaufen gehst erlebst Du Dein blaues Wunder! 

Gruß


----------



## AWD (28 September 2005)

Hallo Waldy!

Also er sagt, in Karsfeld, Gröbenzell, Gräfelfing, Neuried, Unterföhring, Haar, usw., also wirklich in den Randbezirken, würde man was annehmbares finden können und er hat mir eine Internetseite für Immobilien in München genannt, wo Du mal selber schauen kannst!
www.diemillion.de

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas helfen!

Viel Glück!

Gruß


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich war schon ein mal in München  (nicht in selber Stadt, aber auf Bahnhof) gewesen.

Es war schon lange her.
Ich war ausgestiegen ( wolte Cola kaufen, bei uns in Arnsberg am Bahnhof das hat noch in DM nur 1 DM gekostet, das war sehr teuer für mich) und habe auf die Preis für Gleiche Cola in München angeguckt.
Gleiche Cola in München hat 3 DM gekostet !!!!!!!!
Ich habe sogar keine Geldbeutel aus meine Hose rausgenommen. Bin sofort rein in Zug eingestiegen udn wolte schneller nach Hause fahren

Deswegen wolte ich in München nicht rein ziehen. Besser irgendwo noch bischen weiter Südlich.
 Ich denke manchmal, bei solche Preise für Miete und Lebensmittel, was müssen da die Leute schon verdienen in diese München?

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe auf  diese Internetseite nach die Wohnungsangeboten nachgeguckt, leider die Preise sind trotztem Hoch für Umgebung. Ich denke mit meine Beruf in München kann ich mir überhaupt nichts leisten

Schade, teuere Stadt für Reche Leute 

gruß waldy

P.S. wenn hätte ich eine Milion in Lottto gewonen - dann würde ich bestimmt nach München umziehen. Das Geld in Bank liegen und Zinsen abkassieren


----------



## plc_tippser (28 September 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage: Dipl.-Ing. (BA) Elektrotechnik (Nachrichtentechnik/Automatisierung)... Was wäre da mein Einsteigergehalt?



Ich denke T4 wird das sein, hængt aber von der Firma ab. Das war zu meinen Zeiten ca. 32,00DM Wird wohl heute bei 18,00€ liegen.

pt


----------



## Josef (28 September 2005)

*Bier beim Oktoberfest!*



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gleiche Cola in München hat 3 DM gekostet ...


Beim Oktoberfest in München bezahlt man für ein Bier über 10 Euro.

mfg
Josef


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
Bier mage ich auch und Wein,
aber 10 eur würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht ausgeben
In diesem Fall würde ich für mich eine Kiste Öttinger kaufen oder Erdinger
gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2005)

*Re: Bier beim Oktoberfest!*



			
				Josef schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Oktoberfest in München bezahlt man für ein Bier über 10 Euro.
> 
> Josef



.... hat das schon wieder aufgeschlagen? bei der Eröffnung 
waren  es noch zwischen so grob 6.90 und 7.25.

Und dafür bekommt man ein Maß, das zu 30 % aus Schaum 
besteht ... die Luft ist teurer als jede Druckluft. 8)


----------



## Josef (28 September 2005)

*Re: Bier beim Oktoberfest!*



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> .... hat das schon wieder aufgeschlagen? bei der Eröffnung ...



Es heißt ja auch "Je später der Abend, desto besser die Gäste"

 :shock: 

mfg
Josef


----------



## Josef (28 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall würde ich für mich eine Kiste Öttinger kaufen oder Erdinger



Hallo waldy,

Ich fürchte das würde nicht gehen. Die Münchner praktizieren freie
Marktwirtschaft, deshalb haben sie Bodyguards in den Biertempeln
damit keiner sein eigenes Bier mitbringt. :lol: 

mfg
Josef


----------



## waldy (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
da bin ihc wider

Zitat
" neuer Einstigslohn ist glaube ich 5A, und das sind 2039€, "
also, wenn ich rechne diese Summe bei 154 h Monatlich, dann bekomme ich 13,2 eur pro Stunde.
Frage- und wenn einsatz Ort ligt bei ca. 120 km eine strecke, bezahlt die Frima Fahrkosten oder wie kann man bei Vorstellungsgespräch nach Fahrkosten fragen?
Wenn meine Auto frisst ca. 10 Liter pro 100 km, dann pro ein tag ( hin und zurück) ich muss heute schon auf 31 eur Auto tanken.
Mal 22 Tage in Monat ist 682 eur .
Na ja, zimlich viel.

Könntet die Firma die Fahrkosten übernehmen oder ich muss das selber bezahlen?

waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
bei manchen Firmen werden Fahrkosten bezuschust, bei den meisten nicht, aber das gute Arbeitsamt bezahlt Dir einen Umzug. Bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch würde ich so etwas nicht unbedingt fragen


----------



## waldy (24 Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
das Stimmt, Arbeitsamt bezahlt umzug,
aber erste 3 Montate wegen Proberzeit ich muss erst mal mit Auto benutzten.
Und erste Zeit muss man doch mit Auto hin und her fahren.


Und das gute Arbeitsamt bezahlte früher bis 300 eur in Monat Extra als Fahrkosten bis 6 Monaten Lang - und heute nur 50 eur in Monat

Na ja, für diese Geld ein paar Döner Reicht kaufen für Frühstuck

Und wie kann man Richtig und vorsicht fragen bei Vorstellungsgespräch- damit ich wuste schon, wie sieht mit Fahrkosten.
Oder könnten Fahrkosten übernomen werden, bis ich ziehe um?

waldy


----------



## old_willi (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo waldy,

für die Fahrt zum Standort der Firma wird in der Regel kein Fahrgeld bezahlt, aber für die Fahrt zu deinem Einsatzort.
Wenn Standort und Einsatzort gleich sind gilt das nächste nicht.

Wenn es eine Montagefirma ist gibt es eine tägliche Auslösung mit Fahrgeld, oder bei Fernbaustellen eine erhöhte Auslösung in der die Übernachungskosten enthalten sind und eine (meistens) wöchentliche An- und Abfahrt.
Die Entfernung wird bei den meisten Firmen vom Firmensitz aus gerechnet, aber es gibt auch Firmen, die rechnen vom Wohnort.


----------



## AWD (24 Oktober 2005)

:!:


----------



## waldy (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Danke an alle für hilfe.
Aber das ist wirklich sehr interesante Thema.

Nach neue Gesetz, so wie ich habe es gehört,
Arbeitsamt kann eine Angebot in Entfehrnung bis 120 km anbieten und darf man nicht diese Angebot ablehnen.
Sonst Arbeitslosengeld werden sofort gestrichen.

OK, das ist klar, Arbeit ist Arbeit .
ich habe Personlich nichts dagegen.

Nun die Frage, was steht in Gesetz, wie kommt man zur diese Arbeitsstelle ( 120 km eine Strecke) und wie kann man für diese Fahrkosten in Probezeit überhaupt bezahlen?

Arbeitsamt bezahlt Umzug, wenn bekomme ich eine Festvertrag oder eine Zeitvertrag länger als 1 Jahr
Und bis diese Zeit, bevor ich eine Richtige Vertag bekomme, muss ich doch jeden Tag an meiner Arbeitstelle erscheinen

Wenn ich verdine z.B. 1500 Netto, dann minus 600 für Sprit, minus 600 Miete. 
Und was bleibt für Leben?

Gibt s dafür keine so genante "Starthilfe" in bestimte xxxx Betrag von Staat?


Hi AMD ,
- "Also nach meinem Wissen müssen für Bewerbungsgespräche die Fahrkosten von Arbeitgeber übernommen werden"- Fahrkosten ab 6 eur zum Vorstellungsgespräch Bezahl Arbeitsamt auch, nun muss man Rechtzitig Antrag in Arbeitsamt stellen.

- "Wenn Du den Job hast, und damit einen Arbeitsvertrag, kannst Du steuerlich Deine Fahrtkosten absetzten. Es gibt natürlich Arbeitgeber, die das übernehmen."- aber das kann man nur ein mal in Jahr machen, und Auto muss man jede Tag tanken.

Was machen doch andere Leute in gleiche Fall?


Das ist doch wie eine geschlossen Kreiss.

Arbeits gibts - aber weit. Ohne Geld du kommst nicht zum Arbeit. Und du suchst wieder eine Lösung.


gruß waldy


P.S. habe bei IHK Arnsberg schon nachgefragt, wegen "Ich AG". 
JA, wirklich   brauche ich erst eine Meister Brief, sonst geht nichts.


----------



## waldy (24 Oktober 2005)

Zitat 
" neuer Einstigslohn ist glaube ich 5A, und das sind 2039€, " 
Frage- und welche nächste Stuffe von Lohn kommt dann und was kann man da schon verdienen?

waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
dann kommen Erstmal Leistungszulagen.


----------



## AWD (24 Oktober 2005)

:!:


----------



## waldy (24 Oktober 2005)

Hi AWD,
ja, das ist meine Fehler.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, das ich bin Arbeitslos .
Ich bin verheiratet und habe Familie mit Frau und 3 kleine Kinder.

AWD , du hast über- "dass nennt man „Mobilitätshilfe“, die man beim Arbeitsamt oder Sozialamt stellen kann. " - gesprochen.
Ich habe auch diese Frage bei Arbeitsamt vorgestellt.
Max. zuschuss heute bekomme ich von Arbeitsamt nur bis 50 eur . pro Monat , als Fahrkosten Hilfe . Das reicht nur für 2 Tage Auto tanken. )))))) Sonst nichts.

Und Umzug Arbeitsamt bezahlt, wenn ich liege vor eine Festvertrag oder Zeitvertrag länger als 1 Jahr.

Und ich glaube nicht, das sofort nach Vorstellungsgespräch bekommt man heute Festvertrag. 


Und sieht so aus, das keine hat gedacht von Beamten in Berlin, das zwischen die Punkten, wann bin ich Arbeitslos und bis ich welche Richtiges Arbeitsvertrag von Arbeitgeber bekommen hätte - in diese Phase braucht man eine Unterstutzung zur Abreit kommen, einfach eine zumut reicht nicht, bis jetzt komischeweise in auto muss man noch Besin tanken.
Nur mit eine "bitte, bitte" das Auto  fährt noch selber nicht))


waldy


P.S. und mit diese kommische Gesetzte in Deutschland, nach die Wahl CDU und SPD fragen dann, warum so wenig Leute hat seine Stimme abgegeben .


----------

